# How To Site



## Seer (Mar 12, 2010)

Thought some of you here would like this site for photo questions.
http://www.tabletopstudio.com/HowTo_page.html


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Dorno (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks I will save that link and keep it for further reference. I am sure it will come in handy.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank You Sir, I have book marked that site......


----------

